# Why JLC doesn't get more love?



## Skyjoe (Jun 24, 2017)

I am curious why Jaeger-Lecoultre doesnt get more love?


----------



## TicToc22 (Jul 26, 2020)

It does from people who know.

Generally, it’s an understated brand though. Extremely high quality without having to flaunt it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

TicToc22 said:


> Generally, it's an understated brand though. Extremely high quality without having to flaunt it.


I think it gets the perfect amount of love for this reason. Part of the appeal of JLC is that the watch makes the statement rather than the brand. Not many people comment on my watches in real life but, after a Rolex (which I no longer own), my JLCs were the ones that got the most comments from non-WIS. Typically it was from people who aren't familiar with the brand but had their curiosity piqued. It always led to a good, non-pretentious conversation.


----------



## kobub (Aug 19, 2020)

It depends what kind of attention you're referring to. From non-enthusiasts, you'd probably be right that many don't pay much attention to JLC. Dress watches are not as popular in the current social climate due to multiple factors, and JLC's most iconic piece is the Reverso. Though historically meant for sport, the Reverso is now marketed as a dress watch and the Polaris is definitely an overlooked line from JLC compared to sport watch offerings from other brands.

However from enthusiasts in the hobby, I feel that JLC has plenty of clout considering their history, affiliation with other top brands and current offerings. The Reverso is an iconic watch that most watch enthusiasts know about. There's a reason why the two simple, elegant rectangle dress watches that always pop up are the Cartier Tank and the JLC Reverso.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

I think watch enthusiasts have much respect for JLC.

Really like your avatar OP.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Sometimes it is better to run under the radar and let those in the know appreciate it…..


----------



## Skyjoe (Jun 24, 2017)

54B said:


> I think it gets the perfect amount of love for this reason. Part of the appeal of JLC is that the watch makes the statement rather than the brand. Not many people comment on my watches in real life but, after a Rolex (which I no longer own), my JLCs were the ones that got the most comments from non-WIS. Typically it was from people who aren't familiar with the brand but had their curiosity piqued. It always led to a good, non-pretentious conversation.


As I have been a member of this forum its always "Rolex this" or "Seiko that" or the occasional "Omega here". JLC seems to rarely be mentioned do you think its because the they mainly make Dress watches?


----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

Skyler Malley said:


> As I have been a member of this forum its always "Rolex this" or "Seiko that" or the occasional "Omega here". JLC seems to rarely be mentioned do you think its because the they mainly make Dress watches?


Perhaps. I think JLC are mainly known for the Reverso, Memovox and Ultra thin models. The first two appeal to people who are after something very specific and often Reversos will be mentioned if someone asks for views on a Cartier Tank. The last is usually seen as a dress watch. I think JLC's sports watches are underrated. Since the Master Compressors were discontinued, JLC doesn't really seem to have grabbed a hold in this very popular sector. I'm a fan of the Polaris range but I get the impression that others (outside of JLC fans) don't share my enthusiasm.

It's also probably a numbers game. Rolex, Seiko and Omega are sold in vastly greater numbers than JLC so it's reasonable to expect that they're mentioned more often.


----------



## Skyjoe (Jun 24, 2017)

54B said:


> Perhaps. I think JLC are mainly known for the Reverso, Memovox and Ultra thin models. The first two appeal to people who are after something very specific and often Reversos will be mentioned if someone asks for views on a Cartier Tank. The last is usually seen as a dress watch. I think JLC's sports watches are underrated. Since the Master Compressors were discontinued, JLC doesn't really seem to have grabbed a hold in this very popular sector. I'm a fan of the Polaris range but I get the impression that others (outside of JLC fans) don't share my enthusiasm.
> 
> It's also probably a numbers game. Rolex, Seiko and Omega are sold in vastly greater numbers than JLC so it's reasonable to expect that they're mentioned more often.


What spawned this question was I was reading something the other day about JLC... well everyone knows they are the "watch makers watchmaker", what I didn't know was that both the Nautalus and the Royal Oak's movements are based on the Jaeger LeCoultre caliber 920 with was a movement made in 1967 by JLC. This just made me apprecaite them so much more.

I agree with you, I love their Polaris models and think they are underrated, I also find them far more exciting and interesting then some of the mainstream models.


----------



## Skyjoe (Jun 24, 2017)

fjblair said:


> I think watch enthusiasts have much respect for JLC.
> 
> Really like your avatar OP.


Thank you! I purchased this back in March and I'm still waiting for it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I think it does. Isnt it even referred to as the watchmakers’ watchmaker?


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

It does. Don’t compare it to Rolex, as love toward the latter is excessive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

How could this be underrated?









Picture found on the web.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyjoe (Jun 24, 2017)

BogdanS said:


> How could this be underrated?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Look guys! It's not underrated, the ugliest JLC I could find". SMH.


----------



## sy4ce (Aug 9, 2011)

The absence of Roger Federer, Tiger Woods, Michael Bubelelelele (spelling) as brand ambassadors.


----------



## rob_honer (Jun 19, 2007)

Skyler Malley said:


> I am curious why Jaeger-Lecoultre doesnt get more love?


I would have a collection of just JLC watches if I could afford it. I do enjoy the one JLC I do own and maybe someday I will purchase that Reverso I always wanted


----------



## datou (Aug 2, 2017)

Skyler Malley said:


> As I have been a member of this forum its always "Rolex this" or "Seiko that" or the occasional "Omega here". JLC seems to rarely be mentioned do you think its because the they mainly make Dress watches?


Other reasons that I can think of is that they

1) over-engineer their sports watches so it becomes less accessible to a common collector 
2) & thus making those models more expensive than their dress pieces
3) they had some runs with the Geophysics, Polaris & Master Control sector dials but never really maintained that momentum to come up with something new

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyjoe (Jun 24, 2017)

datou said:


> Other reasons that I can think of is that they
> 
> 1) over-engineer their sports watches so it becomes less accessible to a common collector
> 2) & thus making those models more expensive than their dress pieces
> ...


Great insights. Thanks for your input.


----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)

I haven't been around WUS for very long but I see nothing but respect for the brand and a lot of love for the Reverso especially. It is on my short list of next watches.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

They are amazing watches.


----------



## Pzykotik_Prinz (Oct 3, 2020)

I believe they dont invest alot in marketing hence the lack of visibility from the non WIS. They are very well respected though within the watch industry.


----------



## shyich03 (Aug 1, 2021)

It's definitely not there yet in terms of popularity, especially with non-watch people. I think part of the reason is that they make great movements, but have yet to produce (or successfully market) a line of watch to high popularity. The only memorable design is the Reverso line and the actual reversing mechanism is more just a gimmick for 99.9% of the population who doesn't play polo.


----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

BogdanS said:


> How could this be underrated?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually quite like this watch! (Although, aside from the fact that I'm not looking for something like this, I wouldn't buy it due to the price and size). It packs quite a bit in - chrono, second time zone hand which can be hidden, power reserve, rotating bezel.


----------



## Inca Block (Mar 31, 2021)

People who know watches generally have a great deal of respect for JLC, but movements and refinement alone do not sell watches.

JLC's main problem now is that they have exactly one iconic watch (or watch line, to be generous) - the Reverso.. and the Reverso is not going to become super popular anytime soon because dressy watches are less popular than sporty ones. JLC's master control line has some pretty nice dress watches, but the design language there has simply never been strong or consistent enough to generate a classic. 

In terms of sports watches, JLC has actually had some really interesting watches, but there is no consistency. It simply takes time and marketing to cultivate a classic. For example, the Seamaster 300M came out of nowhere in the 90s and probably would have been seen as an oddity. Its only claim to fame is the manufactured James Bond connection. Yet, Omega kept making them with the same recognisable features year after year and now they're considered fairly iconic.

If JLC sticks with its Polaris line, that has the potential to become an iconic line for the brand. I feel like they gave up too early on some lines, like the Geophysic line. 

Just my 2c. I'm quite happy if JLC never gets the rabid attention of Rolex. If you're into watches for sheer technical mastery and don't much care about brand recognition, JLC is one of the best deals out there.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

May I ask a question at this point.

You state that Rolex get talked about a lot on here, and you are indeed quite right.

But as a lifelong fan, how much of the talk is about how good the watches are? And how much is about the issues with supply, threads about values and investments, talk of flippers etc etc, and of course the endless threads bashing the brand.

I love JLC, but there is no gossip to go with them, just quality watchmaking and beautiful design.

If the supply was such that the “Flippers” could find a profit in them then maybe the chat would turn to JLC 🤔


----------



## Henry Bowman (Jan 20, 2019)

I am a fan of JLC, someday I will have just the right one for me.
But....as a diver, looking at their diving line up I sometimes feel like screaming at a picture "does no one in your friggin company dive? Is it too hard to actually ASK a real diver if this is a good idea?"
For instance and I can't recall the exact model number of Polaris it was, but some jackwaggon decided on a 15k "serious" tool watch diver to put on the bezel 4 triangles and hash marks between them guarenteeing you could NEVER glance at your watch in turbid water and instantly determine how much time you had used! I mean come on, as one of those older guys who still dives with my Sub, I don't like computers and actually use my bezel.
Another nit pick, their stupid ass Navy Seal watch...how much was that behemoth?
No Seal I ever worked with would wear a trident out on an op, you go sterile, you sure as hell didnt advertise who you were if captured. Although now all the boys seem to wear tats telling you who they are....so I dunno.
Now the Master Ultra Thin Small Seconds, or a Reverso Tribute? Stunning, and the Memovox line has some greats as well,but to me buying a JLC is about the Caliber.
Oh also, since typing is free....a leather strap on a dedicated dive watch? I don't care what company it is....jackwaggons!


----------



## Skyjoe (Jun 24, 2017)

Inca Block said:


> People who know watches generally have a great deal of respect for JLC, but movements and refinement alone do not sell watches.
> 
> JLC's main problem now is that they have exactly one iconic watch (or watch line, to be generous) - the Reverso.. and the Reverso is not going to become super popular anytime soon because dressy watches are less popular than sporty ones. JLC's master control line has some pretty nice dress watches, but the design language there has simply never been strong or consistent enough to generate a classic.
> 
> ...


Thanks you for your insights.

The master control line has some beautiful watches. I have my sights set on a Master Geographic.

As for the master control line, I feel like it's been consistent since I've been around. Have they just not been able to create enough models in that line that are consistent?


----------



## Skyjoe (Jun 24, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> May I ask a question at this point.
> 
> You state that Rolex get talked about a lot on here, and you are indeed quite right.
> 
> ...


From what I've seen quite a bit about the quality of the watch and why's it's better than a Omega and a GS. I feel like anytime Rolex is mentioned it starts quite the controversy.

I feel all the talk about Rolex is "check out my Sub" or "you should get a Sub" and any time someone says "I don't like Rolex" or "I don't like that Rolex" it's "off with his head".

I was simply wondering why JLC wasn't recommended more. And I think I have my answer
1) it's not a Rolex 2) their designs lead toward dressy and the trend right now is for dive watches. JLC dive collection isn't great.

This also makes sense why JLc has always appealed to me I've always been a fan of dressier watches rather than dive watches.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Skyler Malley said:


> From what I've seen quite a bit about the quality of the watch and why's it's better than a Omega and a GS. I feel like anytime Rolex is mentioned it starts quite the controversy.
> 
> I feel all the talk about Rolex is "check out my Sub" or "you should get a Sub" and any time someone says "I don't like Rolex" or "I don't like that Rolex" it's "off with his head".
> 
> ...


My Reverso is my only dressy watch really, but I love it, and would be my choice if I was trying to impress WIS at a watch show.

Rolex are two a penny at these events.


----------



## Skyjoe (Jun 24, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> My Reverso is my only dressy watch really, but I love it, and would be my choice if I was trying to impress WIS at a watch show.
> 
> Rolex are two a penny at these events.


Glad you love your Reverso! Hopefully I will have mine this year I purchased one in March. Curious what model? and pictures?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Skyler Malley said:


> Glad you love your Reverso! Hopefully I will have mine this year I purchased one in March. Curious what model? and pictures?


It's the Mid size Duoface small seconds, no pics today as it's at the bank.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

My theory is that they don't really do bracelets, and a huge part of the watch market wants a bracelet. And while plenty of people prefer a leather strap, myself included, not doing bracelets does limit the broad appeal of the brand.

And, partly as a consequence, they don't really have a flagship 'everyday' watch. 

Plus, while the Reverso will always be popular among enthusiasts, square watches are still a bit niche and not really in fashion right now. 

That said, I think that JLC is still evolving as a brand, and I'm curious to see where they go. They're the only brand I could see challenging Rolex some day. I have this unfounded belief that they're going to come out with an everyday SS watch on a nice bracelet that will compete directly with the Rolex OP and DJ, which I would buy immediately.


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Many good points but there is one more.
Too many complaints on JLC quality.


----------



## Skyjoe (Jun 24, 2017)

Histrionics said:


> My theory is that they don't really do bracelets, and a huge part of the watch market wants a bracelet. And while plenty of people prefer a leather strap, myself included, not doing bracelets does limit the broad appeal of the brand.
> 
> And, partly as a consequence, they don't really have a flagship 'everyday' watch.
> 
> ...


Interesting theory. I have not heard that before, but from there catalog they have very few watches with bracelets and some of the ones that do I must say are quite ugly.

I do prefer a leather or alligator strap. I feel it adds more character to the watch and I prefer the look and feel.


----------



## Skyjoe (Jun 24, 2017)

Alex_TA said:


> Many good points but there is one more.
> Too many complaints on JLC quality.


Really? (Serious, question, not sarcastic. Tell me more) I've never heard of any quality issues. I am either hanging out in the wrong forums or incredible biased I've never noticed or heard any complaints.


----------



## Hollywood Quiet (Apr 29, 2021)

People who actually know watches tend to have a high respect for Jeh Ghere Leh Cooot


----------



## Inca Block (Mar 31, 2021)

Skyler Malley said:


> Thanks you for your insights.
> 
> The master control line has some beautiful watches. I have my sights set on a Master Geographic.
> 
> As for the master control line, I feel like it's been consistent since I've been around. Have they just not been able to create enough models in that line that are consistent?


It might just be a matter of time. It's really hard to make a dress watch that stands out from the crowd, as dress watches are by nature not meant to stand out. Much as I love JLC, I'm not sure there is anything about the Master Control watches that visually distinguishes them.

The Master Geographic is somewhat unique, but the added features unfortunately also add to dial clutter.


----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

Inca Block said:


> It might just be a matter of time. It's really hard to make a dress watch that stands out from the crowd, as dress watches are by nature not meant to stand out. Much as I love JLC, I'm not sure there is anything about the Master Control watches that visually distinguishes them.
> 
> The Master Geographic is somewhat unique, but the added features unfortunately also add to dial clutter.


I think the change of straps on the 2020 Master Controls - from alligator leather to Novonappa - was a great move to bridge the gap between JLC's classic look and buyers' (in general) desire for sportier or more casual watches. When I first saw the pictures of the watches with the new straps, I thought JLC had lost their way and had lost a distinguishing feature of the Master Controls. Of course that could be remedied by buying a new strap. However, having seen how the Novonappa strap looks after a little wear, it was more apparent that JLC were making a statement about how versatile the line in. Turns out they know more about selling watches than I do


----------



## Inca Block (Mar 31, 2021)

54B said:


> I think the change of straps on the 2020 Master Controls - from alligator leather to Novonappa - was a great move to bridge the gap between JLC's classic look and buyers' (in general) desire for sportier or more casual watches. When I first saw the pictures of the watches with the new straps, I thought JLC had lost their way and had lost a distinguishing feature of the Master Controls. Of course that could be remedied by buying a new strap. However, having seen how the Novonappa strap looks after a little wear, it was more apparent that JLC were making a statement about how versatile the line in. Turns out they know more about selling watches than I do


Interesting! I haven't seen the latest straps in person but no doubt you're right.

Personally I prefer their old school alligator straps. Always struck me as classier.


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

To Skyler

Google is your friend


----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

The only issues I'm aware of relate to the movement in the Master Chronograph Calendar (which appeared to be a big one) and the lume on the minute hand on the Polaris Mariner (which is not a big one). For me, those two things don't cause fundamental doubts in JLC's quality control.


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

54B said:


> The only issues I'm aware of relate to the movement in the Master Chronograph Calendar (which appeared to be a big one) ...


... and also appears to be fixed.


----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

AnonPi said:


> ... and also appears to be fixed.


Indeed! Nothing to see here unless anyone tells me otherwise (or perhaps I'm meant to Google it...).


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

54B said:


> Indeed! Nothing to see here unless anyone tells me otherwise (or perhaps I'm meant to Google it...).











New master control chronograph calendar jumping seconds...


IT'S BACK! Can't wait to take it home and get it set. It'll be back on my wrist tomorrow. And, I'll test it for good measure. The good news: nowhere near 7 weeks. The bad news: shouldn't have been necessary to begin with.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

AnonPi said:


> New master control chronograph calendar jumping seconds...
> 
> 
> IT'S BACK! Can't wait to take it home and get it set. It'll be back on my wrist tomorrow. And, I'll test it for good measure. The good news: nowhere near 7 weeks. The bad news: shouldn't have been necessary to begin with.
> ...


Thanks @AnonPi - that wasn't a request for you to post the link (but thank you!). It was more a reference to @Alex_TA's comment that Google is our friend. As far as I'm concerned, there have been a couple of recent issues with JLC's quality but not enough for me to have any doubt when buying their watches.


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

Lack of brand awareness. How often and where do you see JLC ads? They lack a compelling marketing “hook“ like what I call Rolex’s “Success” image built over decades or Omega’s Moon Landing. “Maker of inventive watch movements” isn’t very catchy with the general public.

Have you ever seen a JLC commercial? I wish that they would do one just so I could learn the correct pronunciation of the company name.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

54B said:


> I think the change of straps on the 2020 Master Controls - from alligator leather to Novonappa - was a great move


I completely agree!

I recently purchased the new style strap for my MC and couldn't be happier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Because most non watch enthusiasts spending JLC money want a Rolex

JLC gets an almost overabundance of love on forums.


----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

Mediocre said:


> Because most non watch enthusiasts spending JLC money want a Rolex
> 
> JLC gets an almost overabundance of love on forums.


I agree with that, but I'm placing a lot of weight on the word "almost"


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I love JLC for what cannot be found in any other brand I have used. Just wear it on your wrist and you know what's going on.









I would like to add that neither he is punctual, fear to wash the dishes with him, the envelope is scratched just by looking, but I love him. What for? For all! 😍


----------



## Dubai guy (May 5, 2021)

cfracing said:


> Lack of brand awareness. How often and where do you see JLC ads? They lack a compelling marketing "hook" like what I call Rolex's "Success" image built over decades or Omega's Moon Landing. "Maker of inventive watch movements" isn't very catchy with the general public.
> 
> Have you ever seen a JLC commercial? I wish that they would do one just so I could learn the correct pronunciation of the company name.


I do recall seeing quite a few JLC ads over the years in places like the FT's "How To Spend It" weekend magazine, the NYT Sunday magazine, the Economist, etc.


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

Dubai guy said:


> I do recall seeing quite a few JLC ads over the years in places like the FT's "How To Spend It" weekend magazine, the NYT Sunday magazine, the Economist, etc.


Compare that to Rolex where, for example, when you watch Formula 1 the big Rolex pit lane clock snapping it's minute hand to signal the start time for the formation lap, or the Rolex signage everywhere around the track. JLC never does anything like that with an audience staring at it for hours.


----------



## Dubai guy (May 5, 2021)

AnonPi said:


> Compare that to Rolex where, for example, when you watch Formula 1 the big Rolex pit lane clock snapping it's minute hand to signal the start time for the formation lap, or the Rolex signage everywhere around the track. JLC never does anything like that with an audience staring at it for hours.


I think that JLC does this for professional Polo matches -- though that's a small (though I suppose lucrative) demographic. Of course when it comes to marketing Rolex is really in a class by itself, far outclassing what is probably the number 2 watch marketer (Omega).


----------



## ajw45 (Apr 24, 2019)

Because JLC hasn't done anything exciting under $1MM in forever. They haven't designed a new movement in like a decade and at the same time quality has taken a nose dive. JLC is getting by on brand equity it earned forever ago alone which is why the only thing that they are known for is watches that were introduced decades ago. They used to make really amazing watches, the back catalog proves it, but short of a gyrotourbillon minute repeaters there's not really anything to talk about.

I was a fan of JLC from when I couldn't afford their watches. Now that I can, the boutiques aren't very exciting and service is like Russian roulette. They still make solid watches and I think their back catalog is unmatched but they don't get talked about cause they just haven't done much lately.

While JLC was ending the master compressor line and transitioning to an uninspired Polaris line, VC put out a whole new generation of overseas watches with new movements, AP put out a whole new line of movements in the code series which will migrate into the royal oaks, heck, even Lange did a new movement and case for Odysseus.


----------



## Dubai guy (May 5, 2021)

ajw45 said:


> Because JLC hasn't done anything exciting under $1MM in forever. They haven't designed a new movement in like a decade and at the same time quality has taken a nose dive. JLC is getting by on brand equity it earned forever ago alone which is why the only thing that they are known for is watches that were introduced decades ago. They used to make really amazing watches, the back catalog proves it, but short of a gyrotourbillon minute repeaters there's not really anything to talk about.
> 
> I was a fan of JLC from when I couldn't afford their watches. Now that I can, the boutiques aren't very exciting and service is like Russian roulette. They still make solid watches and I think their back catalog is unmatched but they don't get talked about cause they just haven't done much lately.


Can you elaborate more on the alleged quality issues?


----------



## firefly0071 (Jun 24, 2018)

My Polaris Automatic and my Atmos clock went back to mandatory service. Need to send back the Atmos Clock for a second service


----------



## ajw45 (Apr 24, 2019)

Dubai guy said:


> Can you elaborate more on the alleged quality issues?


There have been numerous posts about the Chrono calendar mvmt issues and the mariner lume as well as Reverso case finishing and these are on new shipped watches.

Personally, one of my JLCs went to service FOUR times since they kept breaking the thing (it went into service working fine). Nothing like sending in a platinum complication and having it come back worse than when it left. They did eventually make it right in the end so I wouldn't hesitate to buy a JLC if they released something I liked but I don't think they are at the top of their game these days nor leading in the industry and definitely not creating a lot of love with these quality issues.


----------



## datou (Aug 2, 2017)

ajw45 said:


> There have been numerous posts about the Chrono calendar mvmt issues and the mariner lume as well as Reverso case finishing and these are on new shipped watches.
> 
> Personally, one of my JLCs went to service FOUR times since they kept breaking the thing (it went into service working fine). Nothing like sending in a platinum complication and having it come back worse than when it left. They did eventually make it right in the end so I wouldn't hesitate to buy a JLC if they released something I liked but I don't think they are at the top of their game these days nor leading in the industry and definitely not creating a lot of love with these quality issues.


Oh gosh I should hesitate sending my Reverso for servicing then

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scblacksunshine! (Jul 25, 2021)

BogdanS said:


> How could this be underrated?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good for an Invicta


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

BogdanS said:


> How could this be underrated?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it seems JLC is condemned by its core followers to fall behind, to become antiquated and forgotten in a time when watch design is moving away from Reverso's or Calatrava's classic appearance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchme7 (Mar 19, 2019)

After going through the shortlist of JLC’s to purchase, the Master Control Date emerged the winner.
It seemed the best bet, considering the silver dial, the brushing on the case, lume on hands. The children love the display back nearly as much as I do.
Yet I nearly overlooked it, as intended to buy the MUT Moon when I went into the showroom. The JLC images on the website don’t do it justice. Perhaps it’s the perceived lack of contrast of the hands, indices and numerals against the dial
Just goes to show it’s worth keeping an open mind


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

Because dressier watches aren’t THAT popular with the masses. Even before Covid, offices were loosening up their dress codes and dressing more casual has become the “in thing” at the moment. This phenomenon was largely pioneered by tech companies and other start ups. So naturally, there’s more interest in casual, everyday watches.

I recently asked my AD, who carries other Richemont brands, why they don’t have JLC. He told me they used but he dropped them because their after sales service was horrible. Gave him way too many headaches and said the brand was awful to deal with. I can believe that, as we’ve read similar stories by owners here. He said he might consider bringing them back only if things have improved.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firefly0071 (Jun 24, 2018)

My opinion is a lack of advertising and quality issues. I won't go into the quality issues.


----------



## Paulsky (May 20, 2016)

I think some of JLC’s watches have busy dials and aren’t particularly attractive but I absolutely love my Reverso DuoFace. Absolute classic. 
















When I have the funds here’s the JLC I’m lusting for:


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

I have great respect for the brand and would love to buy one _but_ I cannot find a model that fits my needs: stainless steel sports model on bracelet, 39-40 mm case diameter. Hence went with Grand Seiko instead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubai guy (May 5, 2021)

ndrs63 said:


> I have great respect for the brand and would love to buy one _but_ I cannot find a model that fits my needs: stainless steel sports model on bracelet, 39-40 mm case diameter. Hence went with Grand Seiko instead
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mentioned this in a different thread. It's really surprising that you can't get a master control on a steel bracelet especially given how popular steel sports watches are and how easily JLC can market itself as a refined sports watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

They do in my house.


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Dubai guy said:


> I mentioned this in a different thread. It's really surprising that you can't get a master control on a steel bracelet especially given how popular steel sports watches are and how easily JLC can market itself as a refined sports watch.


But is MC really a sports watch? I was thinking of a smaller Polaris…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubai guy (May 5, 2021)

ndrs63 said:


> But is MC really a sports watch? I was thinking of a smaller Polaris…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure, a smaller Polaris with a less busy dial is probably a better option. But frankly, a MC with a nice steel bracelet would be close enough for me.


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

Dubai guy said:


> Sure, a smaller Polaris with a less busy dial is probably a better option. But frankly, a MC with a nice steel bracelet would be close enough for me.


They should definitely offer a bracelet for the steel MCs.


----------



## Ltelers (Oct 13, 2021)

Paulsky said:


> I think some of JLC’s watches have busy dials and aren’t particularly attractive but I absolutely love my Reverso DuoFace. Absolute classic.
> View attachment 16162757
> 
> View attachment 16162763
> ...


That updated phases de lune in black is truly stunning


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

i wish JLC offered a smaller duoface or give us a duetto without diamonds


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

Paulsky said:


> I think some of JLC’s watches have busy dials and aren’t particularly attractive but I absolutely love my Reverso DuoFace. Absolute classic.


Is that Ref. 2458422 or 3848422?


----------



## Ltelers (Oct 13, 2021)

AnonPi said:


> Is that Ref. 2458422 or 3848422?


I'd also be curious to know this. It looks very well proportioned on your wrist, whichever the model


----------



## Nudlar (Mar 7, 2015)

AnonPi said:


> Is that Ref. 2458422 or 3848422?


It’s ref. 3848422. You can tell because the small seconds and 24 hour dial are placed slightly differently between the medium and large, also the handset is a bit of a giveaway. I’ve spent far too much time trying to decide between the medium and the large, if you can’t tell! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky (May 20, 2016)

Nudlar said:


> It’s ref. 3848422. You can tell because the small seconds and 24 hour dial are placed slightly differently between the medium and large, also the handset is a bit of a giveaway. I’ve spent far too much time trying to decide between the medium and the large, if you can’t tell!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’re correct. It’s the large and it fits like a glove on my 7.5 inch wrist. It really depends on your wrist size. I wouldn’t want it be any bigger. For example I tried on the Duo Tribute Moon, which is around 50 x 30, and found it too large.


----------



## Paulsky (May 20, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## Winzzz (Jan 30, 2021)

jlc geophysic true second in steel bracelet is pretty nice and sporty enough for me.but they discontinue that line


----------



## chatman (Feb 11, 2020)

They also seem to have a bit of a marketing problem. The sales associates at AD's I've visited don't have a lot of training or familiarity with the brand if they carry it. And the boutique here in Los Angeles is a dump - no inventory, rude and dismissive staff, a very cramped space, and an obvious lack of knowledge of or pride in the product. It's a marked contrast from JLC's slick marketing videos (I especially loved the one they did for this year's astronomical Reverso). It's a shame really as JLC makes some really great watches - I am eagerly awaiting my Polaris Memovox.


----------



## 8past10 (Jun 7, 2020)

I agree with the comments posted about lack of advertising. I only see JLC advertisements in watch magazines. But other than Rolex, I don't see a lot of advertising on television from other brands either. I don't spend a lot of time on social media even with an instagram account. We live in an era where the stainless steel sports watch dominates the market. Dressing down also has lead to a lack of interest in dress watches. JLC has been a brand I have been interested for years. In 2019 I sold my Seamaster and purchased a JLC Master Control. I wanted a dressier everyday watch that flies under the radar watch and I have not regretted the decision. The brand gets the respect it deserves from the watch world.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

It took me 25 years and I consider my self a "watch guy"...Oh, JLC INCOMING!!!
Love that its on a strap...I am appreciating straps over bracelets a lot recently. Thank God.


----------



## PointNtime (Oct 22, 2021)

I think for many JLC is not the first luxury watch you want to own. Usually people buy a JLC after they have experienced the other big brands like Rolex, Omega, Breitling, IWC. JLC watches are pretty well priced and are often good deals on the pre-owned market.


----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

8past10 said:


> Dressing down also has lead to a lack of interest in dress watches.


I thought JLC played a blinder when the launched the new Master Control watches with novonappa straps rather than alligator in April 2020. It really showed the versatility of the Master Control range - dressy watches that can be worn every day. I wasn't convinced by the straps at the time but clearly JLC better anticipated the direction of the market (presumably irrespective of Covid) better than I did. I'm surprised that the JLC bracelet hasn't come back yet for the Master Control range even though, personally, I prefer this range on leather or other strap (e.g. MN or perlon).


----------



## 8past10 (Jun 7, 2020)

Very true, the novonappa straps for the newest Master Control series show the versatility of this line up.


----------



## Bryden (Dec 8, 2017)

8past10 said:


> Very true, the novonappa straps for the newest Master Control series show the versatility of this line up.


So much so that having seen the MCD in the flesh I pulled the trigger a couple of days ago. An earlier post mentioned the fact that the watch looks much better in the flesh than on the videos and web based pics. The contrast between the different component parts under the sapphire is so good. The supplied strap is very good for a casual look. I am having a bespoke dark blue ostrich strap made for it.


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Mickey® said:


> It took me 25 years and I consider my self a "watch guy"...Oh, JLC INCOMING!!!
> Love that its on a strap...I am appreciating straps over bracelets a lot recently. Thank God.


So... what's the incoming Mickey? Don't leave us hanging with just a little tease!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

dak_la said:


> So... what's the incoming Mickey? Don't leave us with a little tease!


Hey! Sorry...a couple days after I posted Jakalya from the "online Boutique" said that their inventory was off and/or it was on hold. They were getting more in but I never followed up. 

I have to say it was pretty great service. They gave me free engraving once I got it and confirmed I liked the size. They were sending a free shipping label to send back and they offered me a second strap for free.

Initially I was getting black croc with a free blue/navy croc but then I decided to get the brown leather and blue croc as free one. I figured those two would be a good "change"....

I guess I need to make a decision huh?


----------



## Patek1 (Jan 14, 2021)

From a Patek collector.....they certainly are made well, picked up my first a couple months ago, an AMVOX1 and its fantastic.
Compared to an Aquanaut, Nautilus and Submariner cost today, JLC is a steal


----------



## tim78717 (Jul 9, 2016)

Bought a Reverso Classic Small Seconds. Has long been on my wish list, and today it popped up on Bernard Watch, which is local to me and I have purchased from before. I went by to see it, and it was like brand new with full box and papers for $1100 under retail. Swoon.


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Patek1 said:


> From a Patek collector.....they certainly are made well, picked up my first a couple months ago, an AMVOX1 and its fantastic.
> Compared to an Aquanaut, Nautilus and Submariner cost today, JLC is a steal


The AMVOX's are some of my favorite JLCs!! Would you share a photo of yours?


----------



## Patek1 (Jan 14, 2021)

Thanks Posted the link to the earlier post on what I was wearing 

## WRUW on 26 November 2021? ## | Page 8 | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

My opinion JLC got plenty of love. Folks who buy and support JLC are very loyal to support what they do. Unlike some other brands their buyers are not necessary know the brand or care for history. They just want to own the brand name. 

On the other hand, a lot of JLC supporters are mental supporters. JLC strong models are consider dressy and today's fashion is casual driven. At lot of people mentally support JLC but don't know how to work it with their casual style so they end up buying something else.


----------

